# Nicknames for the Pacers



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Well this thread is just to have some fun, I think we did it a while back but I think we should come up with a bunch of different nicknames for our players.

Kenny Anderson 
Ron Artest 
Jonathan Bender
Jamison Brewer 
Primoz Brezec 
Omar Cook 
Austin Croshere 
Carl English
Jeff Foster 
Al Harrington
Anthony Johnson 
Fred Jones 
James Jones 
Reggie Miller 
Jermaine O'Neal 
Scot Pollard 
Jamaal Tinsley 
Michael Smith

I am aware that 3 of these players will be cut, but go ahead and give em nicknames if ya want, I'll post some of mine tomorrow.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

i know this is cheezy, and has probably been done, but Ron "The Artist"
cus he's and artist on D


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

yes....about the cheesy part that is jp :laugh:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> i know this is cheezy, and has probably been done, but Ron "The Artist"
> cus he's and artist on D


lol, my friend always calls him "The Artest formerly know as Artest" not sure why, he thinks it is funny though.

I got one for Bender, since he is always injured how about

Binjured.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Binjured.. creative, sounds like more of name for Marcus "Minjured" Camby - that works on 2 levels - minimum minutes/injured.. 
I thought you'd be going for more positive nicks for your team! 

this doesn't count, but if jermaine was better at stealing, he could be called "Jermaniac O'Steal".. :laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I can't think of anything but:

Primoz " Worthless piece of ****" Brezec


Sorry Primoz


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I can't think of anything but:
> 
> Primoz " Worthless piece of ****" Brezec
> ...



I just shorten that to "Softy" And it ain't because of his jumper either. :no:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I think Scot Pollard's real nickname is "The Butcher" I think that is what Hedo said. Once the season starts alot more nicknames will arise.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

Ok here goes...

Kenny "McCormick" Anderson 
Ron "Another T" Artest 
Jonathan "Predator" Bender
Jamison Brewer "or not to Brew" 
Primoz "Can I Buy A Vowel" Brezec 
Omar "Epps" Cook 
Austin "Powers" Croshere 
Carl "The Truth" English
Jeff Foster "Austrailan for Beer"
Al "Borland" Harrington
Anthony "AJ" Johnson 
Fred Jones & James Jones "The Jones Boys"
Reggie Miller "MillerTime" 
Jermaine O'Neal "JO"
Scot Pollard "SCOTTTTTTTT" 
Jamaal Tinsley "Tins"
Michael Smith "Mikey"


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Cook should be the cheif


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I think Scot Pollard's real nickname is "The Butcher" I think that is what Hedo said. Once the season starts alot more nicknames will arise.


:yes:


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> Binjured.. creative, sounds like more of name for Marcus "Minjured" Camby - that works on 2 levels - minimum minutes/injured..
> I thought you'd be going for more positive nicks for your team!
> 
> this doesn't count, but if jermaine was better at stealing, he could be called "Jermaniac O'Steal".. :laugh:


lol
what about Reggie "Ice Cold" Miller (because the beer angle hasnt been played out enough yet)


----------

